# Dead Battery 11 times



## edcantwell (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi..I guess my question/issue is twofold. I have owned my 2011 Murano SL for 3 years, and have had a dead battery 11 times. What happens is this...I push the "stop/start" button accidently two times, instead of just once to shut off the vehicle. When I return, sometimes in as little as 10 mins, the vehicle won't start. I now carry jumper cables with me wherever I go. How in the heck can the battery lose its charge in ten minutes??
The second part if my problem, is that I have a high-frequency hearing loss, so my guess is that I am not hearing the "warning chime"(assuming there is one when you leave your vehicle "on" as I have by hitting the stop/start more than once.) 
So, why the quick dead battery. And, is there any way I can get the warning chime changed to another sound? Can a mechanic adjust something in the computer module to change the pitch of the sound?
Any of your help is greatly appreaciated! I know I am an idiot, but sometimes I get distracted when I am about to shut off the vehicle, and hit the stop button twice, but it sure shouldn't drain the battery in 10 minutes.


----------

